# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Waroeng Gado-Gado

## Gom 7rait

Pak Moderator... 

Nuhun sewu, manumpang buat waroeng gado-gado... takut klo buat waroeng Tuak tidak ada yang doyan...dan terlalu khas rasanya...  ::  
Juga nimbrung di waroeng kopi dah terlalu sumpek... antrian panjang   ::  

Saya ingin bertanya, arti kata "coming soon", ini bahasa inggris atau korea kah? Ada teman bilang campuran inggris-korea karena katanya coming dari Inggris dan soon dari Korea?
Benarkah?

cheers

----------


## topkoifarm

dari jawa pak....kamisun...atau kang misun,,,  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> dari jawa pak....kamisun...atau kang misun,,,


Matur nuhun pak... coming soon klo dah diindonesiakan boleh jadi kamisun... tapi kurang yakin... pak topkoi...   ::   ::   ::  
komeng sih bisa aja dari bandung yah? Aa...komeng. 

Artinya "bahasa" bisa macam-macam kayak gado-gado... tapi artinya sama yah atau "bahasa" yang hanya satu ... tapi artinya yang bermacam-macam... ah jadi pabaliut... masalah originalitas.

Okelah, kita pake istilah Pak Topkoifarm, "kamisun", klo kita mengunjungi beberapa web site2 banyak terdapat kata "kamisun" dengan arti yang sama lho...

cheers

----------


## Begichu

bukannya coming soon tuh murni bahasa inggris smua?
dibaca kaming sun. kalo dibaca kaming soon..mungkin soon ny tuh nama org korea. jd artinya "soon,sini lu!!"  ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

ngantri dulu ah ...  :P

----------


## Gom 7rait

> bukannya coming soon tuh murni bahasa inggris smua?
> dibaca kaming sun. kalo dibaca kaming soon..mungkin soon ny tuh nama org korea. jd artinya "soon,sini lu!!"


Ha..a..a... boleh juga Sun disuruh datang masuk kamar... lalu di sun_doel Amangoi!! Orang muda-berjiwa muda-semangat muda...! Hmmm

Nah itu... klo murni bahasa inggris smua..? 
Btw, nambah gado-gadonya pak...?? Biar semakin konek gitu..? 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## chester

soon itu bahasa indonesia bang,  "soon dong yang"  and  "soon dari soekoco",   ::   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## Begichu

> Ha..a..a... boleh juga Sun disuruh datang masuk kamar... lalu di sun_doel Amangoi!! Orang muda-berjiwa muda-semangat muda...! Hmmm
> 
> Nah itu... klo murni bahasa inggris smua..? 
> Btw, nambah gado-gadonya pak...?? Biar semakin konek gitu..?


ah bapak ini becanda aja ah. beneran ga tau coming soon apaan?
ya uda deh..serius mode on..
coming soon tuh bisa diartikan berbeda2.
klo di bioskop2 tuh ada tulisan coming soon..berarti "segera" atau "akan hadir" filmnya maksudnya tentu saja.
klo org bilang "ok,I'm coming soon"(saya blm prnh dgr sih org ngmg kyk gini)..itu artinya "ok saya segera datang"..dalam artian org tsb "as fastest I can" alias secepat yg ia bisa,ia akan sgera tiba di lokasi. klo yg di bioskop,walaupun segera,tp sebulan lagi baru muncul filmnya,jd ga cepet2 gt.

----------


## Gom 7rait

Soon Dong Yang kata pak chester... ada benarnya... smakin seru... gado-gado tambah e...

Bung Begichu semakin semangat... Boleh juga Bro jadi guru engish...  ::   ::  
Nah itu klo film bioskop... bukan segera diputar tapi sebulan lagi atau beberapa hari lagi segera diputar di bioskop tercinta... 
Ayo semakin dekat...terus...terus...
Gimana klo bukan film yang soon... 

Ada cerita orang kepedasan makan gado-gado karena kemakan ranjau cabe. Untuk hilangin rasa pedas dia nyanyi ... lagunya "halo-halo bandung..." semakin lama semakin kabur lagu itu "alo-alo bannung..." semakin segera (soon) semakin "lo..llo... banung..." semakin soon "ello...ello...Nung..." sampai ahirnya...lagunya terdengar "Anuh...anuh...Nunung..."  ::   ::   ::  

Pak Ari moderator kemana yah... lagi On air kali? 

Semakin menjadi misteri...  ::

----------


## topkoifarm

anuh   anuh   nunung,,,,,,,,,I'm....coming.....soon...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> anuh   anuh   nunung,,,,,,,,,I'm....coming.....soon...


Hampir.... masih di ambang pintu...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

bruakakakakkaa..aduh si nunung bise aje..  ::   ::  
ibukota periangan...jadinya ibu kita kesiangan kali ya..~.~

----------


## hankoi

Noempang kepet" ea Bro  ,, , , ,    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

eaeaeaaeaa nyometnya kaburrr   ::

----------


## hankoi

kejaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar  , , , tangkaaaaaaaaaaap kwkwkwkwwkkwkwkwwkkw

----------


## topkoifarm

hati2 monyetnya bawa Vibrator...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pasek

coming soon, vibrator model celup merk 'soon dong yang'
gado-gado satu+teh qita ya pak, mumpung ditraktir sama Om Han..   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> hati2 monyetnya bawa Vibrator...


ayooo om top jangan nakal yah ntar tak bilangin cik tin   ::

----------


## Begichu

> ayooo om top jangan nakal yah ntar tak bilangin cik tin


seksian mana ma cik tosan?  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

waa yang tau om top tuh namanya juga TOP   ::

----------


## Begichu

> waa yang tau om top tuh namanya juga TOP


pasti pengennya yg TOP2..ga mau yg kualitas lain..  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

::  Misteri lebih menarik dari fakta...
 ::  Kadang ngintip lebih soor dari pada lihat langsung bloong...
 ::  Nyuri-nyuri kesempatan (entah ngapain) juga kadang lebih nikmat daripada diberi kesempatan...
Biarkanlah... misteri tetap misteri, jangan diungkap...

Nah buat rekan-rekan yang suka berhayal sambil makan gadoe(h)-gadoe(h) ada teka-teki berikut... buat yang sering naik kereta api (spur) Bandung - Jakarta, terowongan padalarang masih ingat keh? 

4 orang penumpang kereta api, 2 wanita duduk sebangku, anak gadis dan neneknya dan 2 pria dewasa yang saling tidak mengenal duduk sebangku. Tempat duduk seat setting 2-2 saling berhadap-hadapan. Kereta api jam 3 sore, sehingga masih terang dan lampu-lampu gerbong tidak nyala.
Pada saat kereta api melaju masuk terowongan, gerbong sekejap gelap gulita kira-kira 30 detik. Ada yang nyuri-nyuri kesempatan.
Terdengan bunyi mirip Soon Dong Yang seperti mengecup "....Cuup...Cuup...Cuup...!"
(tidak ada kata "...adjinomoto..!", ntar dikira mas Bagio alm yang dateng...) yang ada adalah suara tamparan keras di pipi... "Plakkkkkk..."

 ::  Timbul opini si Nenek, dalam hati dia berkata "Wah... cucuku benar2 berani, seorang diantara laki-laki brengsek ini coba menciumnya saat kereta lewat terobongan...dan dia menampar laki-laki itu... Bagoes!"

 ::  Opini salah seorang laki-laki (sebut A) juga dalam hati bergumam "...Brengsek...! Kawan ini yang coba mencium wanita muda ini kok malah...aku yang ditampar...nya. Sial...!"

 ::  Opini si gadis dalam hati sambil nyengir-nyengir... "He...ee...ee.. barangkali nenek pikir aku dicium salah seorang dari laki-laki ini dan menampar salah seorang diantaranya...wah galak juga nenek aku ini...!"

 ::  Kira-kira apa Opini laki-laki yang satunya sebut B) yang duduk di sebelah si A ?

Saya serahkan kepada pembaca yang Boediman... 

Cheers

----------


## Begichu

pemuda B : bangsat..!! gw salah cium! temen gw yg gw cium. maho dah gw  ::  
                gw gampar aja soalnya kesal..

----------


## Gom 7rait

:P  Opini pemuda A... Opini salah seorang laki-laki (sebut A) juga dalam hati bergumam "...Brengsek...! Kawan ini yang coba mencium wanita muda ini kok malah...aku yang ditampar...nya. Sial...!" 

Jelas dia menunjukan... bahwa tidak dicium siapa-siapa pun... 

Dikit keren donk mikirnya...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

kesempatan cuman 30 detik..biarin aja dech....
lha kok nenek marah kesempatan itu tidak digunakan akhirnya nampar...untung yg kena pria sebelah.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## topkoifarm

si B nunggu terowongon selanjutnya,,,,,sambil ancang2 untuk mencium si cewek....sambil berpikir apa nanti yg akan terjadi apabila gue cium cewek ini.......

----------


## Begichu

> :P  Opini pemuda A... Opini salah seorang laki-laki (sebut A) juga dalam hati bergumam "...Brengsek...! Kawan ini yang coba mencium wanita muda ini kok malah...aku yang ditampar...nya. Sial...!" 
> 
> Jelas dia menunjukan... bahwa tidak dicium siapa-siapa pun... 
> 
> Dikit keren donk mikirnya...


trus sapa yg nampar donk? nenek bukan si gadis jg bukan..  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote="Begichu
trus sapa yg nampar donk? nenek bukan si gadis jg bukan..  :: [/quote]

Nah... klo bertanya begini... berarti Pikiran Begichu sudah on the track kearah jawaban yang sesuai...  ::   ::  
 ::  Ayo... siapa yang di cium   ::   ::  
 ::  Siapa yang mencium   ::   ::  
 ::  Siapa yang mengampar   ::   ::  
Yang jelas, yang kena gampar dah ketahuan...  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> si B nunggu terowongon selanjutnya,,,,,sambil ancang2 untuk mencium si cewek....sambil berpikir apa nanti yg akan terjadi apabila gue cium cewek ini.......


Pak Topkoi sudah berusaha...mendikripsikan opini si B, sudah on the track... tapi belum kena dengan kronologi cerita kita... 
Lagian sudah tidak ada lagi terowongan pak...

Ayo pak... ini sebuah trick dan lelucon sehat...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> kesempatan cuman 30 detik..biarin aja dech....
> lha kok nenek marah kesempatan itu tidak digunakan akhirnya nampar...untung yg kena pria sebelah.....


Jelas dikatan dalam opini sinenek... Bahwa nenek ini tidak menggampar siapa-siapa.
opini si Nenek, "Wah... cucuku benar2 berani, seorang diantara laki-laki brengsek ini coba menciumnya saat kereta lewat terobongan...dan dia menampar laki-laki itu... Bagoes!"

Malah si nenek nganggap cucunya yang melayangkan gamparan...  ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> Nah... klo bertanya begini... berarti Pikiran Begichu sudah on the track kearah jawaban yang sesuai...   
>  Ayo... siapa yang di cium    
>  Siapa yang mencium    
>  Siapa yang mengampar    
> Yang jelas, yang kena gampar dah ketahuan...


yg gampar sih pasti pemuda B. yg mencium jg kyknya pemuda B. tp sapa yg dicium?
pastinya pemuda B lg ngemut permen,makanya cup2..jd yg dicium tidak ada...

----------


## hankoi



----------


## Gom 7rait

[quote="Begichu
yg gampar sih pasti pemuda B. yg mencium jg kyknya pemuda B. tp sapa yg dicium?
pastinya pemuda B lg ngemut permen,makanya cup2..jd yg dicium tidak ada...[/quote]

 ::   ::   ::   Begichu... jenius...!!! Meski tidak tepat sekali tapi sudah betul mirip-mirip begitu lah Opininya... Nilai 95 untuk Begichu...  ::   ::   ::  

 ::  Dalam hati B berkata... " Gua Kecup tanganku sendiri lalu gua gampar lelaki sebelahku... Asyik....!"

Yang menarik adalah... si lelaki B menyusun opini si Nenek, Si Gadis dan Lelaki si A sedemikian rupa sehingga dia berkesimpulan kejahatannya punya "alibi" ... 
Oh...ya.. ada yang mau tambah gadoe-gadoe...?

----------


## Begichu

hahaha..percuma bapak saya kuliahin saya jauh2 klo mikir beginian aja pake susah..  ::  

ada tebak2an nih pak..
di suatu mobil,terdapat 4orang wanita dan 3orang pria. 3 orang ibu,2 orang nenek, 1 orang kakek, 2 orang ayah, 5 orang anak dan 3 orang cucu.

lhaaa..kok bs gitu?  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ada tebak2an nih pak..
> di suatu mobil,terdapat 4orang wanita dan 3orang pria. 3 orang ibu,2 orang nenek, 1 orang kakek, 2 orang ayah, 5 orang anak dan 3 orang cucu.
> 
> lhaaa..kok bs gitu?


Pertanyaannya gini aja Bro? Bisa aja donk... klo dipaksa kayak sardensis toh... tapi kayaknya bukan gini maksudnya kan? 

Klo perasaan sih seorang ibu pastilah wanita... sebaliknya memang seorang wanita blon pasti seorang ibu... Ini sih masalah status pernikahan aja... ntar saya uraikan dulu satu-persatu jabatan rangkap sinenek merangkap ibu dan jawabatn ibu merangkap anak sinenek dll... 

Tunggu yah... (Bro yang lain mungkin dah selesai...silahkan dijawab!!)

----------


## steamkoi

wah warung apa lagi nieh? eheheh baru liat udah lama nggak browse2 di kois ..

----------


## Gom 7rait

Waroeng gado-gado makanan khas orang Indonesia Pak Steam...

Daripada ndak bisa ikut ngebit di lelang mendingan ngobrol di waroeng kita Pak,,, silahkan kalau ada joke untuk membuang stress dan membuat kita tersenyum-senyum sampai mao tidur disharing...  ::  

Juga klo ada yang mao buat TTS berhadiah kohaku boleh lho...
cheers

----------


## hankoi

> hahaha..percuma bapak saya kuliahin saya jauh2 klo mikir beginian aja pake susah..  
> 
> ada tebak2an nih pak..
> di suatu mobil,terdapat 4orang wanita dan 3orang pria. 3 orang ibu,2 orang nenek, 1 orang kakek, 2 orang ayah, 5 orang anak dan 3 orang cucu.
> 
> lhaaa..kok bs gitu?


sebenarnya dalam satoe mobil tersebut hanya tediri dari 7 orang saja 
Akan lebih jelas kalo dijelaskan menggunakan silsilah pohon, , , 
jadi dari 4 0rang wanita ada yg berperan sbg nenek, ibu dan anak 
dan yang 3 orang pria sebagai kakek, ayah dan anak . 
lbh jelas nya pm sy sj wkwkwkkwwkwk
cos menjelaskannya lebih susah dr pd menebak jawabannya wkwkwkwkkwkwkw  

pusink ea dg jawaban sy , , , kwkkwkw sy j pusink njelasinnya wkwkwkwkwkwk tp taw jawabannya

----------


## Begichu

> sebenarnya dalam satoe mobil tersebut hanya tediri dari 7 orang saja 
> Akan lebih jelas kalo dijelaskan menggunakan silsilah pohon, , , 
> jadi dari 4 0rang wanita ada yg berperan sbg nenek, ibu dan anak 
> dan yang 3 orang pria sebagai kakek, ayah dan anak . 
> lbh jelas nya pm sy sj wkwkwkkwwkwk
> cos menjelaskannya lebih susah dr pd menebak jawabannya wkwkwkwkkwkwkw  
> 
> pusink ea dg jawaban sy , , , kwkkwkw sy j pusink njelasinnya wkwkwkwkwkwk tp taw jawabannya


hahahha..si om bersemangat sekali jawabnya. dapet hadiah senyuman yg hangat dari saya..  ::  

ayo kasih teka teki lg. yg jawab bener,dapet koi dari om han..  ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

hadiyah nyah balon ajah ea Ed wat kamoe wkwkkwkwwkwkwk  ::   ::   ::   ::   pasti ngak nolak wkwkkwkwwkwk  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

ga mau ga mau..saya kan bukan anak kecil lagi..

----------


## hankoi

cup  , , , cup  , , ,cup , , ,

----------


## hankoi

> Waroeng gado-gado makanan khas orang Indonesia Pak Steam...
> 
> Daripada ndak bisa ikut ngebit di lelang mendingan ngobrol di waroeng kita Pak,,, silahkan kalau ada joke untuk membuang stress dan membuat kita tersenyum-senyum sampai mao tidur disharing...  
> 
> Juga klo ada yang mao buat TTS berhadiah kohaku boleh lho...
> cheers


Wah bang G0m maw bagi" kohaku wkwkwkwkwkwkk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Begichu... jenius...!!! Meski tidak tepat sekali tapi sudah betul mirip-mirip begitu lah Opininya... Nilai 95 untuk Begichu...    
> 
>  Dalam hati B berkata... " Gua Kecup tanganku sendiri lalu gua gampar lelaki sebelahku... Asyik....!"
> 
> Yang menarik adalah... si lelaki B menyusun opini si Nenek, Si Gadis dan Lelaki si A sedemikian rupa sehingga dia berkesimpulan kejahatannya punya "alibi" ... 
> Oh...ya.. ada yang mau tambah gadoe-gadoe...?


Cerita ini aku dah baca di kumpulan guyonan jawa timuran :
Jadi semua skenario sama. Si A adalah seorang perwira tentara dg kumis melintang. Sangar. Dan si B adalah seorang pemuda biasa.
Langsung ke opini si pemuda : 'hehe, kesempatan sekali seumur hidup ngampleng (nampar) seorang perwira tentara!" sambil nyengir2 setelah mencium punggung tangannya sendiri...

----------


## Gom 7rait

Betul... Mas E-koi...

Ini guyonan sudah ditulis dalam komik... sapa tau ada yang belom baca...   ::   ::   ::  

 ::  Monggo dilanjut ceritanya...atau saya kasih lagi crita jaman SD doeloe? Jaman buku "Gemar Membaca" terbitan Balai Pustaka... 
 ::  Masih ingat juga waktu itu, buku dapat diwariskan turun-temurun dari kakak atau abang sampai si bungsu sekalipun... memang jaman berganti dan demikian juga ilmu pengetahuan... Ndak tahu kenapa, buku anak-anak sekolah sekarang kok setiap tahun harus ganti... apa memang dalil Phytagoras atau hukum Archimedes di indonesia berubah setiap tahun...?

 ::  Ngomong-ngomong teman-teman kurang doyan gado-gado yah? Maunya ca Kangkung kali, oh ya klo jalan-jalan ke Lombok coba deh yang namanya plecing...atau ca kangkung khas lombok... enak lho...

cheers

----------


## Begichu

terus terang saya suka ketoprak daripada gado2. hehe..klo sayur sih,apa aja saya makan kecuali katuk,oyong,jengkol,pete,dan kawan2nya..  ::  
sebenernya bukan dalil phitagorasnya yg berubah..tp gambar segitiganya yg diubah tiap taun..  ::  
dlu pas pelajaran sejarah,guru saya pun ikut mengeluh buku yg slalu ganti tiap taun(dy ikutan disuruh beli buku baru).
dy blg "haduh,mau jadi apa bangsa ini klo disuruh beli buku terus?"
saya nyeletuk "jangan salahkan bunda mengandung.."
eh dijawab "salahkan bapakmu masuk kamar emakmu!!"

----------


## Gom 7rait

Untuk meramaikan waroeng gado-gado... kita lanjut dengan selingan selingan cantik...   ::  

 ::  Ada kisah seorang petani... yang punya persoalan seperti ini..
Petani hendak menyeberangi sungai menggunakan perahu dayung. Perahu tersebut hanya dapat dimuati 2 item beban sekali nyebrang. 
Petani ini akan menyeberangkan seekor kambing (item 1), seekor anjing (item 2) dan sekarung sayuran(item 3). 

Persoalannya; 
 ::  kalau dia menyeberangkan sayuran terlebih dahulu (perahu cukup muat dia dan sayur) maka kambing dan anjing akan ditinggal dulu... nah saat ditinggal kambing akan digigit oleh anjing.
 ::  kalau dia nyebrangkan anjing duluan, maka kambing dan sayur akan ditinggal dulu maka sayuran akan habis dimakan kambing.
 ::  kalau dia nyebrangkan kambing dulu... kira-kira berikutnya dia bingung akan menyebrangkan apa, sayur kah? kalau yah nanti saat mau jemput anjing sayurnya dimakan sama kambing. atau anjing...? Ntar saat mau menyeberangkan sayur, anjing ditinggal sama kambing, kambing bisa digigit...  ::  

Kasih donk solusinya....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## djunedz

Yang diseberangin pertama ... kambingnya
Yang diseberangin kedua ... anjing dan sayuran, cuman yang sekarung sayuran itu nggak dinaikkan ke perahu, hanya diikat dan dibiarkan di air ... diseret perahu.   ::   ::   ::  
bener gak ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

pertama kambing
kedua anjing, sampe disebrang anjing turun, petani bawa lagi kambingnya ketempat asal
setelah kambing diturunin di tempat asal, sayur dibawa keseberang, lalu petani balik lagi utk ambil kambing dari tempat asal

----------


## Begichu

> Yang diseberangin pertama ... kambingnya
> Yang diseberangin kedua ... anjing dan sayuran, cuman yang sekarung sayuran itu nggak dinaikkan ke perahu, hanya diikat dan dibiarkan di air ... diseret perahu.     
> bener gak ya?


bruakakaka yg ini konyol banget..  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> pertama kambing
> kedua anjing, sampe disebrang anjing turun, petani bawa lagi kambingnya ketempat asal
> setelah kambing diturunin di tempat asal, sayur dibawa keseberang, lalu petani balik lagi utk ambil kambing dari tempat asal


  ::  Benar-benar excellent, tajam dan jitu berfikirnya Bos Datta ini...
Ok 100 untuk pak Datta...  

Next puzzle will come soon...

Cheers

----------


## e-koi

> Betul... Mas E-koi...
> 
> Ini guyonan sudah ditulis dalam komik... sapa tau ada yang belom baca...     
> 
>  Monggo dilanjut ceritanya...atau saya kasih lagi crita jaman SD doeloe? Jaman buku "Gemar Membaca" terbitan Balai Pustaka... 
>  Masih ingat juga waktu itu, buku dapat diwariskan turun-temurun dari kakak atau abang sampai si bungsu sekalipun... memang jaman berganti dan demikian juga ilmu pengetahuan... Ndak tahu kenapa, buku anak-anak sekolah sekarang kok setiap tahun harus ganti... apa memang dalil Phytagoras atau hukum Archimedes di indonesia berubah setiap tahun...?
> 
>  Ngomong-ngomong teman-teman kurang doyan gado-gado yah? Maunya ca Kangkung kali, oh ya klo jalan-jalan ke Lombok coba deh yang namanya plecing...atau ca kangkung khas lombok... enak lho...
> 
> cheers


Yang kayak gini ya om...



jangan yang ini deh...



bisa berabe nantinya...

hehe jas kidding...

----------


## Begichu

hahahha..ampun dah si om..bisa2an aja nemu gambar kyk gt..  ::

----------


## e-koi

kebetulan nemu di forum sebelah Ed! Kamu mkg belon lahir pas buku ntu msh dipake.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> kebetulan nemu di forum sebelah Ed! Kamu mkg belon lahir pas buku ntu msh dipake.


Yah...ampun... kok belum lahir toh... udah kali cuman masih pake popok..  ::   ::   ::  

Kemaren... ada seorang anak TK (taman kuntilanak... opsss maaf... guyon...) Maksudnya Taman (K)anak2 bertanya... 
"Om...om bisa jelasin ndak kenapa kaki kerbau delapan sedangkan kaki kambing 4 ?"   ::   ::   ::  

Ada yang bisa jelasin ndak nih...?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> kebetulan nemu di forum sebelah Ed! Kamu mkg belon lahir pas buku ntu msh dipake.


hahaha..brarti nih buku revisi taun 1984 nih..  ::

----------


## Begichu

> Yah...ampun... kok belum lahir toh... udah kali cuman masih pake popok..    
> 
> Kemaren... ada seorang anak TK (taman kuntilanak... opsss maaf... guyon...) Maksudnya Taman (K)anak2 bertanya... 
> "Om...om bisa jelasin ndak kenapa kaki kerbau delapan sedangkan kaki kambing 4 ?"     
> 
> Ada yang bisa jelasin ndak nih...?


harusnya om jawab "kaki kerbau 8? nenekmu kemping pake high heels dlu baru om jawab"  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

::   Ndak bisa jawab gitu Frens Begichu...
Namanya juga kanak-kanak... Begichu dulu sebelum SD masuk TK kan? Ayo kasih pendapat dong... 
Klo saya SR (Sekolah Rakyat), dikampung lagi, so blon ada TK, jadi kurang faham cara berfikirnya anak TK. 

Klo ini dah terjawab... kita lanjut dengan yang lain... poko e nangkring di waroeng gado-gado siiiiip....  ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Sambil dengerin sambil makan    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> Ndak bisa jawab gitu Frens Begichu...
> Namanya juga kanak-kanak... Begichu dulu sebelum SD masuk TK kan? Ayo kasih pendapat dong... 
> Klo saya SR (Sekolah Rakyat), dikampung lagi, so blon ada TK, jadi kurang faham cara berfikirnya anak TK. 
> 
> Klo ini dah terjawab... kita lanjut dengan yang lain... poko e nangkring di waroeng gado-gado siiiiip....


kaki kerbau delapan klo lagi ngebajak sawah om. kan kerbaunya ada 2. hahaha..
klo kerbaunya satu..berarti 2kakinya ditambah dari petani,2 lainnya dari alat bajaknya..  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Delapan ( ::  yaitu: dua kaki kiri, dua kaki kanan, dua kaki depan, dan dua kaki belakang

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Delapan ( yaitu: dua kaki kiri, dua kaki kanan, dua kaki depan, dan dua kaki belakang


  ::  Yah...ampun... benar lagi nih.!!! Jangan-jangan seperguruan nih...? Jitu, Logic dan Tepat as usually... total point buat Om Datta dah 200 so far...  Jenius...!!!

 ::  Ok Mas Han, jangan lupa sekali-sekali pesan karedok atau gado-kadonya. 
 ::  Frens begichu belum serius nkali berpikirnya...  ::  

Akan kita lanjut tentunya... Namun saya mau cerita dulu nih... Jakarta kan terkenal dengan orang yang serba sibuknya, saking sibuknya kadang sudah rada cuek banget kalo ditanya sama orang tak dikenal, pokoknya semua pertanyaan jawabannya selalu "tidak tahu mas!" lalu pergi. 

Suatu waktu (dulu) ada dua orang berteman yang sudah mabuk berat keluar dari warung minum2 (mungkin mirip2 cafe lah istilah orang sekarang). Begitu keluar, salah seorang berkata:
"...Lho kok kita udah mau pulang... kan masih siang banget nih..!" Teman satunya tidak setuju bilang
"Ah tidak...!! Kita udah sehari semalam kita di sini, waktunya pulang...! Itu tandanya, matahari kemaren sudah beda dengan yang sekarang kan..?"
Satunya bantah lagi; "Masak...ah, kamu mabuk kali? Itu kan Bulan...!!"
Satunya bantah lagi; "Kamu yang mabok... itu matahari..!!"
Mereka lama sekali bantah bantahan... "Bulan"..."Matahari"..."Bulan"..."Matahari..." sampai akhirnya ada orang naik sepeda motor berhenti dekat mereka... lalu mereka sepakat untuk menanyakan kepada orang itu. Mereka bertanya,
"Mas, minta tolong yah... tolong kasih tahu kami... itu yang di langit matahari atau bulan kah..?"   ::  

Orang sepeda motor jawab, " Maaf mas... saya tidak tahu! Saya juga orang baru di sini...!!!" sambil ngacir.....  ::   ::   ::  

Nantikan puzzle berikutnya yah...

----------


## e-koi

Maaf, menyadur dari sebuah sumber. Semoga menghibur...

Di sebuah Perpisahan anak2 TK, tiba waktunya untuk anak2 memberikan bingkisan kepada gurunya...
Sari, anak pedagang bunga memberikan serangkai bunga kepada bu guru. "terima kasih Sari bunganya bagus"kata bu guru.
Kemudian doni, anak pemilik toko roti memberikan sekotak besar roti yang lezat. " rotinya pasti enak" bu guru sambil mencicip roti dari doni.
Sekarang giliran pepi memberikan kotak besar kado. Pepi adalah anak penjual es krim. "emm, rasa jeruk ya?" tanya bu guru sambil mencicip cairan yg kebetulan menetes dari kotak kado.
Pepi menjawab "bukan bu". "rasa anggur pasti ya?" tanya bu guru penasaran sambil berusaha menebak rasa es krim.
Lalu pepi jawab, " bukan bu, itu bukan eskrim, itu seekor anak anjing..." 
Bu guru,"???"

Wkwkwkwkwk 1000x (kata mas han)

----------


## KARHOMA

aya-aya wae ...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

lanjutan ceritanyah : waaaaaagh gubrak  , , , , , , , dan pingsan lah ibuy guru tersebut

wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Dari forum sebelah   ::  

Alasan Luna di ganti simpanse:

1. luna abis kontrak, mau diperpanjang minta honor naik 2 kali
2. kontrak simpanse unlimited, bikinnya cuma ijin masuk ke ragunan aja
3. dengan model luna, pemasukan xl ga balance. tariff sesama
xl gratis, honor luna 1 bln lbh dari 1 m. kalo simpase, honornya 1
tandan pisang
4. kalo mau promo keliling, xl harus menyesuaikan jadwal luna
yang super sibuk, sementara kalo model simpanse bisa kapan aja di ajak
promo

Tapi XL tidak memperhitungkan reaksi pelanggannya.....  :P  :P  :P

----------


## hankoi

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat  , , , , , ,    , , , , ,, ,     , , , , , , ,,     , , , , , , , ,

----------


## jozman

wah..juragan simpanse-nya marah tuh...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi



----------


## jozman

ha..ha..ha..makin marah dah...  ::   ::   ::  
sabar...yah...

----------


## hankoi



----------


## jozman

Om Han...tuh nyemot kenapa????stress kali yah????
ha..ha..ha..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Ngak donk  , , , , ,

----------


## KARHOMA

waaaakkksss ... piaraannya superHan ngamuukk ...   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> waaaakkksss ... piaraannya superHan ngamuukk ...


 ::   Jangan-jangan setandan pisang belum dibayar2..?

Nyemot Pak Han ngamuk karena ndak kebagian pisang...kah??

Anyway... bu guru penggemar es krim... rasa doggy  ::   ::  

Good joke Pak... Let's laughing lah ya... (ditempat masing2), tapi ati-ati lho nyengir_nya kebabalasan ....

----------


## h3ln1k

> waaaakkksss ... piaraannya superHan ngamuukk ...


bukan piaraannya om tapi om han nya   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

cOOl man  , , , , , cOOl wwkwkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Gom 7rait

Mau sharing cerita nih... biar jangan terlalu sibuk mikirin resesi..

Hasim dan Onta_nya 
Di padang pasir, Hasim sedang bersama ontanya. Entah dewi cinta mana yang menggoda, tiba-tiba timbul gairah seks menggebu-gebu.  ::   Hasim berpikir, Kok sekarang sih?  ::   Di tengah padang pasir begini, siapa yang bisa diajak kencan? Karena nafsu dah ke ubun-ubun, ditambah pengaruh terik matahari padang pasir membuat Hasim error kalau boleh hampir hang. Dia pun berpikir dan melirik pada ontanya. Melihat lirikan mata dan gelagat aneh majikannya, si onta menyelamatkan diri, lari!! Hasim mengejarnya, namun onta itu sepertinya terlalu cepat untuk dikejar.

Tiba tiba ada pesawat melintas dengan api membakar kedua mesinnya dan pesawat pun jatuh 50 meter dari Hasim berdiri. Hasim menghampiri pesawat yang jatuh, tak satupun penumpang terlihat selamat. Saat Hasim akan pergi meninggalkan pesawat tersebut, dia melihat seorang pramugari seksi tergolek tak berdaya. Hasim pun merawat pramugari tersebut.

Begitu pramugari itu bangun, ia langsung memeluk Hasim dan berkata, Anda telah menyelamatkan saya. Saya akan melakukan apa saja untuk membalas kebaikan Anda. Hasim pun menyambut dengan gembira, Serius nih? Apa saja?  :P 
Pramugari berkata dengan nada menggoda,Apa saja walaupun itu melelahkan. Hasim pun langsung memegang tangan pramugari tersebut dan berkata,   ::  --- maaf kena sensor (red)---! 

Sebaiknya saya tanyakan pada forum; Dari narasi tsb, kira-kira apa yang diminta Hasim untuk pramugari itu perbuat untuk dirinya..??  ::

----------


## pasek

> Sebaiknya saya tanyakan pada forum; Dari narasi tsb, kira-kira apa yang diminta Hasim untuk pramugari itu perbuat untuk dirinya..??


Hasim minta agar sang Pramugari cantik berkenan mengejar&mencari ontanya sampai dapat. Namanya juga cinta, susah untuk dilupakan, apalagi cinta pertama, di padang pasir lagi. kekekeke   ::

----------


## e-koi

hasim minta pada si pramugari untuk berpakaian mirip onta. Baru sikat dehh
Wkwkwk

----------


## pasek

> hasim minta pada si pramugari untuk berpakaian mirip onta. Baru sikat dehh
> Wkwkwk


bersih dunk disikat pak-e   ::   aya aya wae..   ::

----------


## pasek

pak minuman saya mana nih, dari tadi pesen minum malah tambah gado-gado lagi. Jangan2 yg jaga warung siHasim nih, eror gitu..

----------


## KARHOMA

minumnya diabisin ama ontanya si hasyim pak ...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Sebaiknya saya tanyakan pada forum; Dari narasi tsb, kira-kira apa yang diminta Hasim untuk pramugari itu perbuat untuk dirinya..?? 
> 
> 
> Hasim minta agar sang Pramugari cantik berkenan mengejar&mencari ontanya sampai dapat. Namanya juga cinta, susah untuk dilupakan, apalagi cinta pertama, di padang pasir lagi. kekekeke


  ::   ::   Betul juga Bro Pasek... nilai 100. Saya kira bakal ikut errorrrr... (guyon...aja)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pasek

> minumnya diabisin ama ontanya si hasyim pak ...


lho saya tadi khan pesennya JamuSpirulina pak.. masak iya onta minum jamu  ::

----------


## pasek

> Betul juga Bro Pasek... nilai 100. Saya kira bakal ikut errorrrr... (guyon...aja)


holee dapet nilai selatus,boleh pulang...  makaci pakGuluGom   ::

----------


## hankoi

Panasssss neh di padang pasir , , , , ,

----------


## topkoifarm

air.....air......air....siram...

----------


## hankoi

Mode On: Nyemplung kolam ah , , , ,, , ByuuuRRRrrrrrr , , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

seorang pasien ibu2 stengah baya sedang konsultasi ke dokter ahli gizi.
"dok, saya ini tiap kali makan telur puyuh kok malah sakit perut mules-mules. Padahal dokter lalu bilang bagus untuk kesehatan". Dokter bilang "ibu tidak terlalu banyak mengkonsumsinya kan?" "tidak dok hanya 5 sampai 7 butir aja kok"
"tidak ada sejarahnya bu makan telur puyuh bikin sakit perut", sahut dokter bingung.
Kemudian si ibu tanya "bagaimana yg benar mengkonsumsi telur puyuh itu dok?". "ya, pertama cuma direbus sampai mendidih, dinginkan lalu kupas kulitnya dan dikonsumsi sesuai selera", terang dokter.
"ha!! Harus dikupas dulu ya?" sahut si ibu heran...

----------


## Gom 7rait

:P  :P 

Jadi ndak dikupas kulitnya...ya pak e-koi? kayak makan perment lolypop aja, dimud, dimud ndak boleh ditelan...   ::  

Ok Bro_s, nongkrong di warong gado-gado selalu ada menu baru lho, ntar agak panas matahari dikit baru kita lanjut dengan cerita padang pasir lagi... hot..hot...hot...  ::

----------


## Begichu

Jangan lupa shutdown/turn off komputer anda setelah menggunakan..
ada kejadian unik,dimana seorang karyawan di cina lupa mematikan komputernya.
apa yg terjadi? cek this out :
http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm

----------


## Gom 7rait

Sudah lama nggal buka warung... 

Mau cerita apa yah... yang sedih... yang lucu... kah...? Ayo dong, siapa yang mau ngulek sambal gado-gado...nih...? 

cheers

----------


## KARHOMA

Jangan2 pada tidur siang semua nih ujan2 gini ...

----------


## KARHOMA

Si kecil Joni diperintahkan Papa pergi ke kamarnya dan segera tidur. 

            Lima menit kemudian

            Joni: "Pa..."

            Papa: "Ada apa?"

            Joni: "Joni haus Pa. Bawain air dong"

            Papa: "Tidak. Jangan pakai alasan itu. Ayo tidur! Matiin

            lampunya"



            Lima menit kemudian



            Joni: "Pa.....!"

            Papa: "ADA APA LAGI!"

            Joni: "Joni HAUS. Aku boleh minum ya"

            Papa: "Kan Papa sudah bikang tidak! Kalau kamu ngomong
            lagi,Papa akan pukul Pantatmu!"



            Lima menit kemudian



            Joni: "Paaaaa..... "

            Papa: "APA!!!!!!!"

            Joni: "Kalo papa kemari mau mukul pantat Joni, sekalian
            bawain airnya ya Pa"

----------


## hankoi

Dingin B0oooo . . . .  Haaattchiiiyy . . . .

----------


## Gom 7rait

::   Anak pintar......tuh !!!  ::   ::  

Yah dingin-dingin begini... enaknya pisang goreng sama kopi, ah... Lebih santai lagi sama rekan-rekan sambil duduk dipinggir kolam...
 ::

----------


## e-koi

Rokok sebenarnya tidak mematikan

3 sahabat sebut saja man tukang main perempuan, min rajanya minum dan mun pecandu rokok berat. Suatu hari ketika sedang menjelajah di padang pasir mereka menemukan sebuah lampu tua. Langsung mereka ingat kisah alladin. Digosok2 eh bener muncul sesosok jin, sebut saja jin bahlul.
Jin : hahaha, hai 3 ekor manusia! Kalian telah membebaskanku dari lampu ini. Sekarang aku akan memberikan 1 permintaan kalian yg pasti akan kukabulkan...
Man : lho kami kan bertiga om masak cuma satu permintaan yg dikasih?
Min : iya nih om jin pelit
Mun : beri kami masing2 1 permintaan donk!
Jin : kasi daaah (rupanya si jin pengguna kartuAS juga hehe...)
Man : aku minta seribu wanita muda dan cantik dari seluruh penjuru dunia, masukkan kami ke gua dan jangan ganggu aku sebelum 10 tahun.
Min : aku minta seribu merek minuman keras paling enak dari seluruh penjuru dunia, simpan ke gua dan jangan ganggu aku sebelum 10 tahun.
Mun : aku copy paste aja deh, bedanya aku minta seluruh rokok dari seluruh penjuru dunia, simpan ke gua dan jangan ganggu aku sebelum 10 tahun.
Jin : kasi daaah... (mas Han : wkwkwkwk)
Setelah 10 tahun kemudian baru si jin bahlul berani membangunkan ketiga sahabat tadi...
Man keluar sudah kurus kering, lutut bergetar, berjalan keluar dr gua, empat langkah tiba2 jatuh dan mati.
Min pun keluar dengan perut buncit dan mata cekung, jatuh dan mati.
Giliran jin membangunkan Mun. Pikir jin paling Mun juga mati di dalam gua.
Tiba2 muncul Mun dg tubuh yg subur dan segar bugar
Mun : muke gile lu jin dasar jin bego! Koreknya mana!!!

----------


## jozman

inilah dia cerita "pembelaan dari para perokok"..ha..ha..ha...
setuju.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Selamat..karena korek e lupa...  ::   ::  

Segelas kopi plus sebungkus rokok... duduk di pinggir kolam... lebih enak dari pada 10 tahun dalam gua...   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Selamat..karena korek e lupa...   
> 
> Segelas kopi plus sebungkus rokok... duduk di pinggir kolam... lebih enak dari pada 10 tahun dalam gua...


Thats right Br0  , , , , verrry verry setuju  , , , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nachacha

Kalau si Jin dari namanya aja jelas bahlul, nah yang minta rokok nya ikutan bahlul kok gak sekalian minta korek   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

ngudud dulu ah ...   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Mungkin banyak juga rekan yang sering dinas luar atau bisnis luar kota... bahkan ada yang kerja diproyek hingga berbulan-bulan baru pulang...  ::  
Bagi yang sering ninggalin rumah, nasehat ini baik untuk orang rumah; 

"Istliku...kalau aku pelgi kelja jauh, lu mesti jaga lumah lah baek-baek. Kalo lu habis duit boat belanja dan aku belon kilim lu duit... Lu bisa jual semua itu pelabotan, tv, kulkas, pokoknya apa saja lu bisa jual... Tapi lu tidak boleh jual itu sumur yang dekat WC (toilet), kalo rumputnya panjang bialkan saja sampai saya pulang..."  ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

::   ::   ::   ::  
Padahal engkong kelja kelual kota mau potong lumput di sumul olang. Hahaha...

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Tiga bulan tlah berlalu
Sang istri (yang tyt pintar) menyambut kehadiran kembali suami tercinta

'papah papah, tlah kulakukan apa pesanmu dulu...
lumah kujaga baek baek, dan aku pintal ngatul uang...
walo bulan kedua duit belanja abis kalena lu telat kilim duit
tak pelu ada yang kujual, pelabot ato apa
cukup kusewakan sumul dekat WC pada olang yang pingin numpang nimba
telkadang ada juga yang numpang kencing di WC'

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi



----------


## Gom 7rait

> Padahal engkong kelja kelual kota mau potong lumput di sumul olang. Hahaha...


  ::   ::   Sepertinya... begitu...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Tiga bulan tlah berlalu
> Sang istri (yang tyt pintar) menyambut kehadiran kembali suami tercinta
> 
> 'papah papah, tlah kulakukan apa pesanmu dulu...
> lumah kujaga baek baek, dan aku pintal ngatul uang...
> walo bulan kedua duit belanja abis kalena lu telat kilim duit
> tak pelu ada yang kujual, pelabot ato apa
> cukup kusewakan sumul dekat WC pada olang yang pingin numpang nimba
> telkadang ada juga yang numpang kencing di WC'


  ::   ::   ::   Ah...pintar juga belsilat pikir...ya
jadi pesannya harus ditambah "...tidak boleh dijual dan disewakan..."   ::  
Biasa ngerental nih...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Ah...pintar juga belsilat pikir...ya
> jadi pesannya harus ditambah "...tidak boleh dijual dan disewakan..."   
> Biasa ngerental nih...


ah gak usah rental kok bro...
cukup usaha dikit banyak yang nawarin paket 'pinjam pakai'   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> Mungkin banyak juga rekan yang sering dinas luar atau bisnis luar kota... bahkan ada yang kerja diproyek hingga berbulan-bulan baru pulang...  
> Bagi yang sering ninggalin rumah, nasehat ini baik untuk orang rumah; 
> 
> "Istliku...kalau aku pelgi kelja jauh, lu mesti jaga lumah lah baek-baek. Kalo lu habis duit boat belanja dan aku belon kilim lu duit... Lu bisa jual semua itu pelabotan, tv, kulkas, pokoknya apa saja lu bisa jual... Tapi lu tidak boleh jual itu sumur yang dekat WC (toilet), kalo rumputnya panjang bialkan saja sampai saya pulang..."


agak ga nyambung saya dg jwbn om kodok.. kenapa emgnya dg sumurnya dan wc nya?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> agak ga nyambung saya dg jwbn om kodok.. kenapa emgnya dg sumurnya dan wc nya?


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Tolong Dok... ajarin adikmu memahami petuah2 ini ... tapi pm aja ke Bro Begichu... (tawa harus dibagi bersama)   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Mungkin banyak juga rekan yang sering dinas luar atau bisnis luar kota... bahkan ada yang kerja diproyek hingga berbulan-bulan baru pulang...  
> Bagi yang sering ninggalin rumah, nasehat ini baik untuk orang rumah; 
> 
> "Istliku...kalau aku pelgi kelja jauh, lu mesti jaga lumah lah baek-baek. Kalo lu habis duit boat belanja dan aku belon kilim lu duit... Lu bisa jual semua itu pelabotan, tv, kulkas, pokoknya apa saja lu bisa jual... Tapi lu tidak boleh jual itu sumur yang dekat WC (toilet), kalo rumputnya panjang bialkan saja sampai saya pulang..."  
> 
> 
> agak ga nyambung saya dg jwbn om kodok.. kenapa emgnya dg sumurnya dan wc nya?


hmm maen imaginasi dikit ya ed...
sumur itu tempat basah-basahan, kadang sekelilingnya ditumbuhi rumput
namun ada juga yang gak suka ditumbuhi rumput jadi dicukur gundul

deketnya ada toilet, tempat buang air besar
nah sumur itu kan tempat orang menimba...
melakukan ' tarik-ulur' dan ' naik-turun' gitu


hehe bro gom, tawa kubagi bersama di forum deh...
walo dengan kata2 tersirat supaya tidak dijewer komisi anti pornografi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   maklum om eko si edi masih kecil   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Wao... kecil apanya mas H3l.? Orangnya masih di bawah usia gichu? justru itu dari muda dilatih...  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ok, waroeng tetap buka 24 jam sehari, 7 hari seminggu... lupakan dikit krisis, biarkan sementara tategoi growth... mari tertawa sendiri depan monitor masing...masing...

Ada yang mau sharing nih... ditunggu.

----------


## Begichu

ahahahaha..kyknya saya sedikit banyak mengerti maksudnya..  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hmmm.. mau dengar cerita lama nggak yah...? Mau donk..!!!

Tahun 97 flight GA-?? dari CKG-SUB, saya menuju Probolinggo - PLTU Paiton. 

Boarding sudah, dan pramugari sibuk dengan para penumpang. Semua duduk di seat masing2 kecuali seorang bapak yang masih berdiri, ditemani seorang pramugari. 
Terjadi perdebatan alot dengan seorang bapak lain yang sudah duduk dan dia menempati seat yang bukan nomernya. 

Pramugari: "Pak coba lihat boarding pass nya, oh...maaf ya pak, kursi bapak bukan di sini, silahkan bapak pindah, ini kursi untuk bapak ini." sambil menunjuk bapak yang berdiri didepannya.
SiBapak :" Darema rek!! saya suka duduk disini yah saya duduk di sini!"
Pramugari:"Tidak boleh begitu bapak, nomer kursi bapak nomer lain.."
SiBapak :" Weleh...weleh, bagaimana sampeyan ini, saya sudah berkali-kali naik "AKAS" tidak pernah diusir-usir seperti ini, saya baru sekali naik Bus sampeyan ini sudah diusir-usir..." Ngotot dia tidak mau pindah seat.

Karena masih ada yang berdiri, tentu saja tidak bisa take off, kapten sudah announce terusss..."flight attendance please report..." membuat pramugari keringatan mengatasi penumpang satu itu.

Tiba-tiba seorang ibu-ibu rada gendut berdiri dari kursinya menghampiri mereka...eh... ternyata Ibu Bariah...lho. 
Ibu Bariah: "Mas...sampeyan ini kok ngotot dikasih tahu...? Sampeyan tujuannya kemana toh...?"
SiBapak: "Saya mau pulang ke Situbondo... Sampeyan sendiri mau kemana..?"
Ibu Bariah: "Weleh...weleh...Mas...Mas..., Kalau sampeyan mau ke Situbondo... tempat duduknya mesti yang tujuan Surabaya Mas...!"
SiBapak: Sambil bengong..." Yah toh Bu... lho [email protected]#?"
Ibu Bariah:" Kursi yang sampeyan duduki itu tujuan Kalimantan Mas.. Nah... disana itu yang tujuan Surabaya..."

Spontan siBapak berdiri dan berlari pindah menuju kursi yang ditunjuk pramugari..., wah... untung ada Ibu Bariah waktu itu. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Holas,

----------


## e-koi

::   ::  SPORTCAR  ::   ::  
Suatu ketika sebut aja Bedjo, warga biasa, memenangkan undian berhadiah 5 milyar. Dia udah beli semua yg diinginkannya selama ini, rumah, kebun, hewan ternak dll. Uangnya masih tersisa sekitar 2 milyar. Lalu berniatlah dia membeli sebuah mobil yg paling mewah dan paling mahal. Datanglah dia d sebuah showroom ternama di kota.
Disambutlah ia oleh salah seorang manajer
"selamat siang pak, ada yang bisa kami bantu?"
Bedjo mendjawab,"maaf dik, saya mau beli mobil sprot yang paling mahal disini".
"oh banyak pilihan pak, salah satunya yg ini pak, seri terbaru PORSYE", terang si manajer.
Disini pak, semua mobil bisa ditest pak.
"oh, ya ya ya", jawab Bedjo sombong.
Dg berbekal pernah nyetir bemo, dg PD Bedjo akhirnya setudju test mobil itu.
Mobil dikeluarkan dan wuzz Bedjo melesat di jalan...
Di tengah jalan Bedjo menelfon,"pak, mobil Sprot apa ini, begichu kecepatan 80km/djam mobil mogok!"
Akhirnya manajer menawarkan merk lain yaitu CRISYE-R...
Namun begichu pula kejadiannya kecepatan 80km/djam mobil mogok. Kemudian bberapa mobil dicobanya kembali, merk ALPA ROMEYO, sampai BiEmWi.
Karena tak habis pikir ditanyalah baik-baik pak bedjo oleh mekanik bgmana cara mengendara.
Dg masih berasa jengkel bedjo menjawab," Ya, sama lah dengan orang lain!"
"putar kunci, nyalakan mesin kemudian masuk gigi 1, kemudian 2, sampai 5... Nah, setelah gigi 5 ya aku mau ngebut lagi, kupindah ke gigi Racing! Disitu mobil kalian ketahuan tdk bisa ngacir!"
Para mekanik bertanya, "nah, gigi Racing yang mana pak Bedjo?"
Dg enteng Bedjo mendjawab, "yah... Anak kecil ajah tau... Yang ada kode R ya pasti Racing"
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi



----------


## KARHOMA

Reaksi si nyomet sekarang kayak gimana ya?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

eh Ed kamuw kuk ngintip" Ed  , , , ntar dimarahin babeh loch wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkkwk

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::  Edi lagi ... Edi lagi .....   ::   ::   ::  

di kampung lagi ngapain tuh anak ya ....   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Edi lagi ... Edi lagi .....     
> 
> di kampung lagi ngapain tuh anak ya ....


Emang di mana om kampunk edi?

----------


## hankoi

Babeh kangen ea  , , , sama anak nyah beh wkwkwkwkwkkwwkwk

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
>    Edi lagi ... Edi lagi .....     
> 
> di kampung lagi ngapain tuh anak ya ....  
> 
> 
> Emang di mana om kampunk edi?


Lampung ...   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

> Babeh kangen ea  , , , sama anak nyah beh wkwkwkwkwkkwwkwk


iki anakku bro ...   ::

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Babeh kangen ea  , , , sama anak nyah beh wkwkwkwkwkkwwkwk      
> 
> 
> iki anakku bro ...


Mirip edi...
Wah baru dapet motor baru ya om...
Nyogok anak supaya kagak protes2 babenya beli koi mulu
(padahal harga koinya jauh diatas harga motor...)
Hahaha... Kabur...

----------


## chivas

kayak nya motor yg baru nih bro......

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> ...

----------


## KARHOMA

> kayak nya motor yg baru nih bro......


mo ngambil 'MAUDY' dokunye cekak bro ...

----------


## chivas

> mo ngambil 'MAUDY' dokunye cekak bro ...


jgn dipaksa bro ntar sakit lever lg....  ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

[/quote]

Ntuhh adek nya Edi ea Beh  , , , , , si Edi yang ngambil pic nya kan , , , , , wkwkwkwkwk:P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

MODE ON: maksa   :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## jozman

oalah...anak om Rhoma...disumpel motor baru nih!!!!ha..ha..ha...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

pssstt , , ,pssssssssttt , ,sstttttttt , , ,, jangan kenceng" ea ngemeng nya , , , ,,wkwkwkwkkwkwk

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   pada kangen ama edi yah

----------


## Gom 7rait

> pada kangen ama edi yah


Siapa...?
Eti...!
Edi....?
Eti...!

Edi kok suaranya... perempuaaaaannnnnn....???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

carli om   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Lho... tadi kan nyari-nyari om Edi toh...?  ::

----------


## e-koi

Edi?? Lah emang di k(L)ampungnya masak gak ada internet nyak?
Ikannya edi gimana yaaa...

----------


## KARHOMA

ikannya aman dalam belaian cc ...  :P

----------


## h3ln1k

> ikannya aman dalam belaian cc ...  :P


loh bukannya diurus ama babe neh

----------


## e-koi

Semua orang kok menyebut om rhoma babehnya edi begichu yah...
Bgmana kalo aku panggil BABECHU ajah yah... Hahahaha...

kabur...

----------


## torajiro

> Semua orang kok menyebut om rhoma babehnya edi begichu yah...
> Bgmana kalo aku panggil BABECHU ajah yah... Hahahaha...
> 
> kabur...


setuju..! Mak nya d panggil makchu.. Jg,he3x..

----------


## Begichu

terus cc nya dipanggil cicichu..
ehem2..ngegosip di belakangku ya..

----------


## Begichu

> Edi?? Lah emang di k(L)ampungnya masak gak ada internet nyak?
> Ikannya edi gimana yaaa...


ikan saya sehat..tp dikasih makan 1x doank selama saya pergi. hehehe..
diurus ma sodara saya..yg idnya disini cavalier..  ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> terus cc nya dipanggil cicichu..
> ehem2..ngegosip di belakangku ya..


si edi ternyata penggemar indobkpz ya  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> terus cc nya dipanggil cicichu..
> ehem2..ngegosip di belakangku ya..


ih~ ketahuan deh.. He3x..

----------


## Begichu

> si edi ternyata penggemar indobkpz ya


hah?  ::   ::  
ketik websitenya aja ga pernah..
dlm hal apa saya bs dijudge sperti itu? liat emoticonnya kah?
klo iya,itu sih dapetnya di cheesebuerger.de. situs belanda  ::  
mentok2 di bb17.info kok bro..  ::   ::  
(psti nti ada yg nyoba masuk  ::  )

----------


## KARHOMA

> Originally Posted by Begichu
> 
> terus cc nya dipanggil cicichu..
> ehem2..ngegosip di belakangku ya..
> 
> 
> si edi ternyata penggemar indobkpz ya


aaannnnccccoooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA



----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Begichu
> 
> terus cc nya dipanggil cicichu..
> ehem2..ngegosip di belakangku ya..
> 
> 
> si edi ternyata penggemar indobkpz ya


situs apaan itu om? Kok om bisa tau ada situs itu? Jgn2..  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Udah pada pulang belon yang pada keluar bareng kuchibeni2nya, mojok entah dimana... waroeng sepi nih...   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

** pesen gado2 nya satu dunk **

----------


## torajiro

> ** pesen gado2 nya satu dunk **


ama sekalian es teh 2. He3x..

----------


## ftupamahu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ** pesen gado2 nya satu dunk **
> 
> 
> ama sekalian es teh 2. He3x..


gado2nya pedas.... atau sedang.....
es teh pakai gula pak.....

ferry

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


sedang aja pak..

----------


## h3ln1k

es tehnya ga pake gelas   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> es tehnya ga pake gelas


pake kantong plastik om?atau pake ember?

----------


## h3ln1k

pake mangkok   ::

----------


## torajiro

> pake mangkok


sip.. Ntar tak omongin ke pelayan e sekalian klo gt.. ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Teman-teman...

Asal usul ... atau Usul asal...  ::   ::  

Kulihat pengaturan sub forum appresiasi masih bisa ditingkatkan. Misalnya, kalau dibuat sub-forum appresiasi berdasarkan varietas seperti appresiasi kohaku, showa dll. Kalau ada yang masukin salah alamat maka moderator bisa pindahkan (ada kerjaan moderator... he..ee..ee..). Keuntungannya, selain rapi kita juga jadi ngerti klo foto ikan yang diapresiasi masuk varietas mana...   ::   ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Boljug tuh ... kalo koinya lebih dari satu varietas masuk sub gado-gado aja   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Boljug tuh ... kalo koinya lebih dari satu varietas masuk sub gado-gado aja


Masuk other barangkali ya Bro? atau masukin ke sub-forum masing-masing? 
Ntar ada yang masukin gurami, moderator bingung juga yah... masuk chagoi atau ochiba...?   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Teman-teman...
> 
> Asal usul ... atau Usul asal...   
> 
> Kulihat pengaturan sub forum appresiasi masih bisa ditingkatkan. Misalnya, kalau dibuat sub-forum appresiasi berdasarkan varietas seperti appresiasi kohaku, showa dll. Kalau ada yang masukin salah alamat maka moderator bisa pindahkan (ada kerjaan moderator... he..ee..ee..). Keuntungannya, selain rapi kita juga jadi ngerti klo foto ikan yang diapresiasi masuk varietas mana...


klo mo apresiasi bkn nya dah d jelasin jenis nya om? Misal:ini shusui saya..tolong d apresiasi. Lagian kasian jg donk para hobbys baru yg blm tau jenis2 ikannya.bingung mo d taruh mana apresiasinya../nanya jns nya sekalian dmn.. Selain itu moderator jg jd makin sibuk toh ntar..

----------


## Begichu

klo masukin lele showa,mesti kemana?
kebetulan di chamber saya,ada lele begituan 5biji,kerjanya makan eek..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> klo masukin lele showa,mesti kemana?
> kebetulan di chamber saya,ada lele begituan 5biji,kerjanya makan eek..


eek nya koi / yg punya ed?

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

bah..ya koi lha..~.~"
btw baru dr TMII nih..ada gathering ma anak2 freshwater fish forum sebelah yg pake pertamax2an itu loh..  ::  
kapan ni forum ini gathering?  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Usulnya boleh juga tuh Ed, elo yg jadi EO-nya ya ...   ::  

btw kok udah sekian lama belon punya KOI's ID juga sih Ed???

----------


## e-koi

> Usulnya boleh juga tuh Ed, elo yg jadi EO-nya ya ...   
> 
> btw kok udah sekian lama belon punya KOI's ID juga sih Ed???


Kan nunggu dibayarin si babeh  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Usulnya boleh juga tuh Ed, elo yg jadi EO-nya ya ...   
> 
> btw kok udah sekian lama belon punya KOI's ID juga sih Ed???
> 
> 
> Kan nunggu dibayarin si babeh


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> Kan nunggu dibayarin si babeh


setujuh neh saya ma usulannya..  ::

----------


## Begichu

> Usulnya boleh juga tuh Ed, elo yg jadi EO-nya ya ...   
> 
> btw kok udah sekian lama belon punya KOI's ID juga sih Ed???


wah..yg jd EO pastinya yg jago2 bikin event disini lah. saya mah hanyalah sebutir pasir di pantai..
maap om..emg blm ada uang lebih. abis buat kasih mamam ikan di kolam ama makan sehari2..  ::  
tunggu sincia deh..kan dapet angpao..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by KARHOMA
> 
> Usulnya boleh juga tuh Ed, elo yg jadi EO-nya ya ...   
> 
> btw kok udah sekian lama belon punya KOI's ID juga sih Ed???
> 
> 
> wah..yg jd EO pastinya yg jago2 bikin event disini lah. saya mah hanyalah sebutir pasir di pantai..
> maap om..emg blm ada uang lebih. abis buat kasih mamam ikan di kolam ama makan sehari2..  
> tunggu sincia deh..kan dapet angpao..


gak rugi kok ed, itung2 kan dpt majalah kois. itung2 langganan majalahnya aja... dapet ilmu dan majalahnya bisa dikoleksi loh...

----------


## h3ln1k

bener ed sincia bentar lagi minta angpao ama papa karhoma   ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> bener ed sincia bentar lagi minta angpao ama papa karhoma


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chivas

> Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> 
> Kan nunggu dibayarin si babeh 
> 
> 
> setujuh neh saya ma usulannya..


boleh kl diksh CC ya ngga kharoma...  ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by Begichu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by e-koi
> 
> ...


yg ini i ga ikut2 deh..

----------


## h3ln1k

weleh om danu blon dikenalin ama cc nya edi ya? tuh ed kapan tuh dikenalin ama cc lu?   ::

----------


## torajiro

> weleh om danu blon dikenalin ama cc nya edi ya? tuh ed kapan tuh dikenalin ama cc lu?


klo aku mau nya ama me2nya aja deh.. ::

----------


## Begichu

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> weleh om danu blon dikenalin ama cc nya edi ya? tuh ed kapan tuh dikenalin ama cc lu?  
> 
> 
> klo aku mau nya ama me2nya aja deh..


saya bungsu om..  ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


bèrarti ane nga dpt apa2 donk..  ::

----------


## Begichu

gila,ada kabar terbaru. penyebab terbakarnya depo pertamina plumpang ada 2org..kira2 siapa ya?




kira2 dani homo&roy sukro apa MO & mantannya eke ya?  ::

----------


## torajiro

> gila,ada kabar terbaru. penyebab terbakarnya depo pertamina plumpang ada 2org..kira2 siapa ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kira2 dani homo&roy sukro apa MO & mantannya eke ya?


d liat2 keliatan e yg atas deh..  ::

----------


## torajiro

ngomong2 stl kena kasus kebakaran d plumpang kok warung gado2nya sepi ya? Mungkin krn warung nya deket dg pangkalan pertamina x, jd pelanggan e takut ada kejadian serupa lagi.wk5x..

----------

